# Cant see the visitor messages form



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

Wondering if someone can help me out, im sure im just being dense but i cant seem to post a visitor message to someone. I go to their profile and click on the visitor messages tab, but the form that the FAQ refers to is not there, and i cant seem to find any link what so ever to post a message to that person.

Further more i cant seem to reply to a visitor message sent to me, although im not sure if its meant to work like that?

One last thing, cant seem to PM anyone either, but not sure if thats enabled on this forum?

Thanks in advance to anyone that can help set me straight.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

You need to be a member a month before you can do any of these


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

Ahhh thanks cookie, i guess i cant rep either being a new member otherwise i would of repped for that response


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmob said:


> Ahhh thanks cookie, i guess i cant rep either being a new member otherwise i would of repped for that response


Lol yes you can rep!

But you can only do it through the web not throu tapatalk or a app!

It's the little star type thing on the left under the post  click that and away you go!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Second that just been on and I can't rep you !! Just typical!! Tut!!


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

lol, no worries managed to rep your post anyways. Thanks a ton for the help


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmob said:


> lol, no worries managed to rep your post anyways. Thanks a ton for the help


You're very welcome

And welcome to uk-m!!


----------

